# Re Homing/adoption fees



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We ran across a beautiful little girl about 2 hours from us, i'm unsure if they are firm about the re-homing / adoption fee but it is 400 dollars, she is 11mos old and not spayed, i'm afraid that we will get her and she will go into her first heat and then we couldn't have her spayed for some time after that. The reason they are getting rid of her is that they want her to have a good home, they don't have time for her. I've asked about background medical conditions etc there isn't much they can tell us but that she isn't sickly, and is up to date on shots.

Do you think 400 dollars is steep? she isn't papered, and we would have to cover the cost of the spay... thoughts?

Female Bull Terrier

We are really thinking about this but we are scared simply because there really is no background on her. we really won't know about any behavioral problems etc, and tbh 400 dollars is asking a lot of a 1 yr old dog that is un papered. idk... I have emailed them about the costs i'm just waiting for a reply from them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely - you shouldn't ever pay that much - they are trying to make a buck.

From a rescue, a $400 dog would come neutered, temperament tested, microchipped, and all shots. And that's for a purebred.

I hate the term "rehoming fee." It's another name for "FOR SALE."


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

xellil said:


> Absolutely - you shouldn't ever pay that much - they are trying to make a buck.
> 
> From a rescue, a $400 dog would come neutered, temperament tested, microchipped, and all shots. And that's for a purebred.
> 
> I hate the term "rehoming fee." It's another name for "FOR SALE."


Ditto. If they just had her totally vetted I could see trying to recoup some of those expenses, but that sounds like an awful lot for a "rehoming fee". Hopefully you can talk them into *at least* deducting the cost of a spay. If they really cared about her they should be more concerned with finding an appropriate home than making money. Who knows, though...they could just be trying to initially weed people out by saying they want so much? I don't know. She's absolutely beautiful, though!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

she is very pretty in that special bull terrier way!!! 

The rescue arm of the bull terrier club of the US charges between $400-$600 per dog.

So add at least $300 for shots, microchip, spay, I bet you a dollar to a donut she needs other medical stuff, you are looking at starting out at $700


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree with Xellil and Rachelsaurus- that's really high for an adoption fee. You should definitely try and talk them down; if it's really a good home they want, and not extra money, then letting them have some references and offering them to see your home (if you're comfortable with that) should really make them reconsider that high price- especially since she's not spayed. Let them know how much a spay from your vet costs (maybe ask your vet for a paper estimate so that you have proof and they don't think you're lying) and scan/PDF it or fax it to them and see if they'll drop the fee then.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Perhaps I have had different experiences but I know that the great dane rescue out of pitt, PA charges at least $200.00 for a great dane. Of course they are spay/neutered up to date on all vac and heartworm -. The yorkie rescue I am familiar with in PA charges up to $800.00 per yorkie with spay/neuter up to date on all vac, dental and all of that. Guess it just kind of depends on what rescue you go though as well as cost of breed.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks ladies, i honestly thought i was being cheap but couldn't fathom getting a dog not temperament tested, spayed, etc, and paying 3-4 times the amount you could get the same from a shelter. she is utd on shots so that wouldn't be a problem, the biggest thing would be the spay which we could put her on a plan and it would cost us about 25$ a month and the spay would be included but still... iirc its about 125 to start a plan for a new pup, 

I will try to talk them down a little bit, she would most definitely be coming to a good home where she would have plenty of attention and love, I've never been good at bargaining


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> T
> 
> I will try to talk them down a little bit, she would most definitely be coming to a good home where she would have plenty of attention and love, I've never been good at bargaining


Me neither - HOWEVER, if you talk to her about being the perfect owner, and she is sympathetic to that, it probably means she loves the dog and has done the things that make it a good dog. 

If, on the other hand, she is firm about $400, it is possible that she may not have socialized or taken care of her dog and just wants to dump it for the $$.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> Me neither - HOWEVER, if you talk to her about being the perfect owner, and she is sympathetic to that, it probably means she loves the dog and has done the things that make it a good dog.
> 
> If, on the other hand, she is firm about $400, it is possible that she may not have socialized or taken care of her dog and just wants to dump it for the $$.


 Ya... thats what i'm afraid of, and it is 2 hours away so its not like it would be a quick meet up to see if the two get along either. I'm sure they may meet us halfway or something, i've spoken with the boyfriend, but i've only been in contact with her via email and i think i would probably make more progress with her about it...


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I will try to talk them down a little bit, she would most definitely be coming to a good home where she would have plenty of attention and love, I've never been good at bargaining


Don't think of it like haggling, just explain your situation. Something like "we are really interested in adopting her, but $400 is a little steep for us considering that she isn't spayed and the drive we'd have to make. We were thinking around $200 [or whatever cost you're comfortable with saying, Tobi] or so at the most. Does that sound reasonable to you? She'd have a good home here... blah blah blah"

ETA: the hound rescue I volunteer at charges $200-$300 for the dogs and puppies that we pull from shelters in SC + NC, Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee, etc. They come fully vetted, s/n'd and temperament tested. Usually we have to pay a $25-$40 transfer fee per dog.. and they are either flown or driven overnight here by the best people in the world. $400 for a dog that's not papered or spayed is nuts.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> Perhaps I have had different experiences but I know that the great dane rescue out of pitt, PA charges at least $200.00 for a great dane. Of course they are spay/neutered up to date on all vac and heartworm -. The yorkie rescue I am familiar with in PA charges up to $800.00 per yorkie with spay/neuter up to date on all vac, dental and all of that. Guess it just kind of depends on what rescue you go though as well as cost of breed.


Yes, rescue prices are all over the place - bull terriers appear to be between $400-600. Prices also vary according to age, special needs, etc. The younger, the more expensive. I got my 6 years old Dobie at a bargain basement price, $200. Then my 13 year old doxie cost me $300!

Edit to add: that included everything, including some pricey vet bills incurred before I adopted them, AND an opportunity to see if we were a good fit, and all the info on temperament (honest info), and shots neuter etc. A bargain at those prices!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Personally, if the dog were spay,UTD on vacs and HW-, I would not have any issue with paying the $400.-. No temperment test and all..... JMO.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The BT rescues we've been in contact are between 2-4 hundred, temperament tested, fostered for 2-3 weeks to test them with other animals children etc, along with spaying... Something to add when i spoke with her BF on the phone i asked some about the history which he couldn't tell me if there were any problems. He owned the mother which was too much of a handfull he gave it to his mom she bred her, then they got this puppy from her. To me it just seems they aren't the right type of people for a BT... and they might be trying to make a few bucks... even at 400 we might have to see about getting her if they won't budge i would hate for her to be stuck in a laundry room for more weeks because they are not home with her


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

[On my soapbox again] - please don't buy a dog just because of what people threaten will happen to it if you don't, or to "save" it. 

And it's really risky to bring a dog, sight unseen, into your house with another bull terrier. You could have more trouble than you are bargaining for, if the new dog hasn't been socialized properly. There may be more reason than "no time" they they are selling her on craigslist - in fact, I always assume they are lying about something, or not telling you all the facts, because if the DID they are afraid no one would pay $400 for their dog.

Edited to add: if I WERE to sell a dog on craigslitst, I would probably put a high price on it just to keep it from ending up as a bait dog.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

YOur right about the foster thing. We always knew what the dog got along with whether it be dogs, cats, kids, women or men. We have a foster now and that IS part of the app. That is all part of it. If you are uncomfortable with any part of it, don't do it.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

So, let me get this straight. They had a dog. They gave her away because they couldn't handle her. Then they got the same kind of dog....and are now selling her because they "don't have time" for her. Sound like winners! Ugh, poor dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you should make sure any dog you're
going to bring into the house gets along with
Tobi. set up a trial basis before committing.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ya, this is the reason i made this thread so i could deffinately get some insight, thanks you guys! Xelil- as far as bringing her into the home, i honestly don't think it would be a problem... tobi loves everything/one no questions asked, the only thing that bothers me is her socialization... and even that would be hard to gauge from a first meeting. I wouldn't buy one just becuase of a bad condition but it does tug at me a little bit :lol:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> So, let me get this straight. They had a dog. They gave her away because they couldn't handle her. Then they got the same kind of dog....and are now selling her because they "don't have time" for her. Sound like winners! Ugh, poor dogs


That is how i understood it when I talked to him... pretty sad imo.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> So, let me get this straight. They had a dog. They gave her away because they couldn't handle her. Then they got the same kind of dog....and are now selling her because they "don't have time" for her. Sound like winners! Ugh, poor dogs


That's why I don't read craiglist any more. I want to email all these people, and tell them I will pay double for their dog, only they have to meet me in a dark alley at midnight.... some days I wonder if I'm really losing my mind over it because it gets pretty graphic inside my head.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you're not getting this dog from an agency.
am i correct on that?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Ya, this is the reason i made this thread so i could deffinately get some insight, thanks you guys! Xelil- as far as bringing her into the home, i honestly don't think it would be a problem... tobi loves everything/one no questions asked, the only thing that bothers me is her socialization... and even that would be hard to gauge from a first meeting. I wouldn't buy one just becuase of a bad condition but it does tug at me a little bit :lol:


Because that bothers you, it means you are a good human being. You can't love dogs and it not bother you.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

xellil said:


> that's why i don't read craiglist any more. I want to email all these people, and tell them i will pay double for their dog, only they have to meet me in a dark alley at midnight.... Some days i wonder if i'm really losing my mind over it because it gets pretty graphic inside my head.


ditto that.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you're not getting this dog from an agency.
> am i correct on that?


no, it is from a private seller, they have her listed on craigslist, their add is on the first post in this thread along with pictures of her.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree with everything being said that $400 is a ridiculous "rehoming fee" to ask for a dog that is not spayed and doesn't come with papers. It is possible that these people are in a tight spot, finances wise, and are just trying to make a quick buck off their purebred dog. If they do not bring down the "rehoming fee" for you (you obviously fit into the 'good home' criteria), I would say that it is probably because of the aformentioned reason. As much as it sucks, not everybody has the emotional attachment and loves their animals as much as we do. Lots of people look at a purebred dog and see $$$$$, which is why people steal purebred dogs, not mutts. 

Everything aside, I WOULD in fact pay a $400 "rehoming fee" for a dog without papers, that is NOT spayed, if I was in love with the dog and it would fit into my pack and lifestyle. If somebody came along with the ***PERFECT*** catahoula up for adoption, not spayed/neutered, no papers, but she fit in perfect with my boys and was the right fit for our family... you'd bet I'd grab her up, if I could come up with the funds (totally hypothetical, I don't have the space or time for more right now). I guess what I'm saying is, if it is the right dog for you, regardless of the situation, I would pay the ridiculous rehoming fee, just because to me, the right dog is priceless (not to say I would go into a puppy store and fall in love with a $1000 dog and purchase it just because it is my "dream dog"). It seems to me that you would provide a much better home for her than these people advertising her on craigslist. Just my .02!

Oh, and she's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well. I work with BT rescue and $400.00 isn't unheard of. I paid $1,400.00 for my female, then turned around paid $600.00 for her brother almost a year later to get him off of craigslist, and away from crappy owners. He wasn't fixed and I had to redo all his shots because no one had his records. 

We regularly charge $200.00-700.00 for our rescues depending on the dog, if they have special needs, or if we have put a ton of money into them to make them well.

We also do a home check, the microchip is also put in the name of the head of our rescue (so she is called if the dog is found wondering) and we do follow ups on all our dogs. People have to have references as to be financially responsible or they won't qualify.

If you decide to go and meet this dog, make sure you take Tobi and let the dogs meet somewhere not in her territory. On a even playing field for both dogs. 

If you don't decide to take her let me know and I'll send the link over to my Bullterrier group, maybe someone will know what to do about her.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Well. I work with BT rescue and $400.00 isn't unheard of. I paid $1,400.00 for my female, then turned around paid $600.00 for her brother almost a year later to get him off of craigslist, and away from crappy owners. He wasn't fixed and I had to redo all his shots because no one had his records.
> 
> We regularly charge $200.00-700.00 for our rescues depending on the dog, if they have special needs, or if we have put a ton of money into them to make them well.
> 
> ...


Will do... I do have a question though about her heat cycle... from what i have read they usually have their first one between 6-8 weeks? is it just as safe to have her spayed after her first cycle is over, and how would we go about dealing with her cycle? keeping Tobi away from her etc leashing her outside obv, for the first couple months to make sure she doesn't want to stray but i've never had any experience with heats :/


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Females don't tend to stray the way males do when they smell a female in heat, I had Cayenne fixed at 7 months old and she didn't have a cycle yet, I'm not a breeder so I would not want to tell you the wrong thing but here is what I would do: 

If you get her tell the people and sign a contract that it depends on a health check (by your vet) and temperment test (by you). If all checks out, have her spayed right away. If she comes in heat before that keep them apart, put a diaper on her and one of them always crated or in another room. Good Luck!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

CL is such a fishy place, you just dont know what youre getting, it sounds to me like they are just trying to make a quick buck off this dog, so no, I would not pay that much considering that the dog isnt spayed, chipped and has all the things that a rescue would normally cover. I probably wouldnt pay more then $150, but thats just me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The thing is you never want a dog to just sit on Craigslist especially a BT, people in the south still try to fight these dogs and it is pathetic.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Tobi maybe fine with other dogs but what about the other dog. make some arrangements
so you can bring the other dog home for a few days to a week.



Tobi said:


> Xelil- as far as bringing her into the home, i honestly don't think it would be a problem... tobi loves everything/one no questions asked, the only thing that bothers me is her socialization... and even that would be hard to gauge from a first meeting. I wouldn't buy one just becuase of a bad condition but it does tug at me a little bit :lol:


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Will do... I do have a question though about her heat cycle... from what i have read they usually have their first one between 6-8 weeks? is it just as safe to have her spayed after her first cycle is over, and how would we go about dealing with her cycle? keeping Tobi away from her etc leashing her outside obv, for the first couple months to make sure she doesn't want to stray but i've never had any experience with heats :/


First heat cycle will vary by each dog. It can be gauged by the mother's heat cycle (so I've been told), so you need to ask what age the mother had first heat cycle. It's not perfect, but will give you an idea. I know some boxers who had first heat at 18 months old. 
As far as keeping Tobi and the female apart....If I had an intact male in the home when my female came into heat, I would separate them by houses! I would send my male to another home (family member). It is torture for the males living so close to a bitch in heat, and there are too many accidents in this world to take a chance. 

My dog had her first heat cycle this past 3 weeks, and it was the first time for me. Thankfully, my male has been neutered and he's old. He was not interested in her at all. He sniffed, but not motivated to do anything(thankfully!). 
I kept her on a leash (even though I have a fenced yard) for bathroom breaks. I never let her out of my sight and was prepared to defend her honor the entire time she was outside. I placed huge tree stumps in front of our gates too! Her heat cycle is over and I can relax now.

I wanted to add...it's sad they are offering an intact female on a public ad. She could be sold for breeding and live a very sad life. How sad really.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I think they probably want a good home for her and looking for a high re homing fee, just good people answer to them. Remember that people that fight dogs gets CL dogs as bait.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Something else that I like to add. A friend of mine responded to an Ad for a Bull Dog that a family was giving away for a high re homing fee. When they met my friend and realized that he was the best for their dog, they told him not re homing fees at all. I think if I ever have to do something like that ( I had never give any of my pets away in my 56 years of life) I will also put a very high price, so I get the right people in .


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I do not believe $400 is going to ensure a proper home, or deter someone who is looking for breeding stock.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

I would meet the dog & owner(s) and then try to decide if I would trust them.
However, if they are trying to "just get money" by putting the dog on CL they won't tell you that the dog is heart worm positive, has x&y health problems and has never seen another dog. 
Rescues at least are not in business of lying (as far as I know). They don't necessarily know everything, but will have the dogs vet checked.
Don't want to be too skeptical, but what would stop these people finding another "cheap" paperless puppy and putting on cl as soon as they need a few bucks again :frown:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

funshine said:


> I would meet the dog & owner(s) and then try to decide if I would trust them.
> However, if they are trying to "just get money" by putting the dog on CL they won't tell you that the dog is heart worm positive, has x&y health problems and has never seen another dog.
> Rescues at least are not in business of lying (as far as I know). They don't necessarily know everything, but will have the dogs vet checked.
> Don't want to be too skeptical, but what would stop these people finding another "cheap" paperless puppy and putting on cl as soon as they need a few bucks again :frown:


This is exactly how I feel. Never believe anything people say on craigslist, unless you see it with your own eyes. 

The heartworm thing is a really good example - you live in a hot state - do they have a negative test?

If the dog was 20 minutes away and you could drive over and see for yourself, that's one thing, but it's really hard to get a good feel when you've got a two hour drive and one shot at the right decision.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

People get these dogs because they are cool looking! They have no idea really what the behavior or stubborness is bred into a Bull Terrier. I've known people who , have gotten a BT and then said, "he's not anything like my lab" Well, yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You got a B.T. Right now we have 5 female B.T's in rescue, it seems to go in cycles at one time in the wave of the foreclosures we had 12, they eventually all got good homes but we take them from WA,OR ID and B.C

Next week I do 2 home checks in Vancouver B.C. for couples that are looking for B.T.'s 

I don't think these people are looking to make a quick buck, if what they say is true and they have had her for almost a year then my guess is they really just had no idea as to what they got into by getting a B.T.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> The thing is you never want a dog to just sit on Craigslist especially a BT, people in the south still try to fight these dogs and it is pathetic.


unfortunately yes... which is why I hate seeing them on CL down here... there are a few in a rescue that were bait dogs around here recently...

I just spoke to a guy yesterday that said he had to litters ready to go and he was rude enough to ask if i would be willing to stud tobi... i was pretty pissed off...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> People get these dogs because they are cool looking! They have no idea really what the behavior or stubborness is bred into a Bull Terrier. I've known people who , have gotten a BT and then said, "he's not anything like my lab" Well, yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You got a B.T. Right now we have 5 female B.T's in rescue, it seems to go in cycles at one time in the wave of the foreclosures we had 12, they eventually all got good homes but we take them from WA,OR ID and B.C
> 
> Next week I do 2 home checks in Vancouver B.C. for couples that are looking for B.T.'s
> 
> I don't think these people are looking to make a quick buck, if what they say is true and they have had her for almost a year then my guess is they really just had no idea as to what they got into by getting a B.T.


 Ya most don't know what they are getting into.. they just think spuds or target dog and look how cool that dog can be dressed up and ride a skateboard 
Tobi has proved to be extremely stubborn more so than any dog i have ever had, but I love his personality and i have changed the way i work with him based on his stubborness unlike most people which will just give up.


RaisingWolves said:


> I'm sorry, but I do not believe $400 is going to ensure a proper home, or deter someone who is looking for breeding stock.


No, especially when they can just impregnate her and sell the pups for another 6-800 dollars on CL 



funshine said:


> I would meet the dog & owner(s) and then try to decide if I would trust them.
> However, if they are trying to "just get money" by putting the dog on CL they won't tell you that the dog is heart worm positive, has x&y health problems and has never seen another dog.
> Rescues at least are not in business of lying (as far as I know). They don't necessarily know everything, but will have the dogs vet checked.
> Don't want to be too skeptical, but what would stop these people finding another "cheap" paperless puppy and putting on cl as soon as they need a few bucks again :frown:


I've emailed them about heartworm tests etc, and they have yet to respond, it took 24-48 hours last email to be returned to i'm still waiting, i'm hoping that they aren't in this for business but you never know...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The whole world of dog fighting is very sad. I can't even begin to say the things here that I would do to these people if I ran into them.

I know you will never let anyone have the use of Tobi's thing! Lol


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

No way he's fixed...
on top of it, it wouldn't be pushing the breed to be better by not knowing health issues etc... that wouldn't be responsible imo. breeding a dog like Rocky Tops Sundance Kid is another story... but then again how many of his pups are floating around from house to house going for 4-5k dollars


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I misunderstood....I thought Tobi was intact. I have read neutered males can tie on, but shoot blanks. I'm so thankful my male was not interested!! My little girl is not allowed to date EVER!:biggrin1:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought Tobi hadn't been fixed yet either, I misunderstood also. Lol I much rather have a Rufus baby...................


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

no way, he was a humping machine before we had him nuetered... like out of control humping everything in sight... he's much better now but he can still attach which... we've seen him try to do at the dog park and it got stuck out... needless to say as a good dad i rolled him over got it wet and helped him get it back in... :redface:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Rufus is such a beautiful boy... and the best thing is he is such an ambasador to the breed still... i've talked to his owner on another forum and he's so nice and helpfull even though he has the winningest BT in history :lol:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> no way, he was a humping machine before we had him nuetered... like out of control humping everything in sight... he's much better now but he can still attach which... we've seen him try to do at the dog park and it got stuck out... needless to say as a good dad i rolled him over got it wet and helped him get it back in... :redface:


I bet you were the talk of the dog park!! 

There is a Basset Hound at our dog park - not fixed - but you know how slow they move, of course 99% of dogs in there are fixed and nothing in heat, but Lou keeps trying. He is just so slow he has a hard time catching anyone.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Leo humped for months after we had him fixed, After I got him, I had him for 1 day and took him in and said " make it stop" He never knew what hit him. It's still funny after a year or so, his picture was still up on the people I got him from, on their reptile website "looking for a female to breed him to". People are pathetic and will try anything to make a buck.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

In my experience, spay/neutering does not stop the humping (yes, females hump too). I control the humping in our house! No humping is allowed! Oh they try...but all I have to do is make a disapproving sound (Ack) with my voice and they stop.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol ya, any dog that lays down seems to be a target for tobi male or female and he will go at em till his thingy gets stuck out and daddy has to fix it so i nip it when it starts :lol: but he's really adamant about it i have to manually remove him from the dog i can make noises all day long but when thats happening they fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

okay... so we spoke with them, she is heartworm neg, on heartworm prevention/flea prevention, we talked them into going down to 300 he is speaking to his gf about it... if all goes well we'll go down to meet them and introduce Tobi as well, maybe meet them at their house and see if we can go to a local park so they can properly meet on even ground. Vicki my gf is very excited she's been wanting to let him have a friend for a long time, and Bt's just have such a wierd way of playing with each other it might be nice that Tobi can actually keep up with the other dog he's playing with :lol:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope it works out, for all of you!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Good luck! I hope it works out. Take lots of pictures!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll have the camera 2 bats/ 2 8gb cards... :lol:

I'm a picture whore actualy the album i have of just Tobi is 400+ on photobucket, and those are just the ones I REALLY like, i can't imagine how many i'll have with 2 of the little buggers running around.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I can not wait to see if you get her!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

So after having made plans with them to go down there either Wednesday or Friday to meet/pick her up we find out that they have already rehomed her... well i got an email "thank you for your interest in zoey, sorry to inform but zoey has a home".

It was apparently just about the money first one with 400 bucks down there takes her, poor girl :sad:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

That's awful, I'm so sorry. Those people really suck a fat one.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> That's awful, I'm so sorry. Those people really suck a fat one.


Right!

But, honestly i believe that everything happens for a reason so maybe it just wasn't our time to get a sibling and maybe it wasn't the right one... who knows we might just find a Trico that needs a home :biggrin:


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

That really stinks! I hope she isn't used for breeding. I would have felt better had she been re-homed with you. Dang it!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RaisingWolves said:


> That really stinks! I hope she isn't used for breeding. I would have felt better had she been re-homed with you. Dang it!


This is my biggest fear... But they won't return our calls or anything so it's kind of out of my control, but i still worry about litters upon litters of crazy bts that won't have good homes or will be bounced from home to home because people honestly just don't know what they are getting into with them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe you'll have the opportunity to get one of her puppies some day. So sad. People on craigslist almost never have the welfare of their dog at heart, even if they try to fake it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> Maybe you'll have the opportunity to get one of her puppies some day. So sad. People on craigslist almost never have the welfare of their dog at heart, even if they try to fake it.


Well i was trying to keep it from happening, i wouldn't want one of her puppies it would be supporting that type of kenneling/puppy mills in general, I really hope she isn't bred at all ever as it doesn't promote the breed either, she probably has never been health checked for normal bt abnormalities either.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, I kind of meant that sarcastically, as she will probably get bred, the puppies put on craigslist, and the cycle continues. 

It's why folks should really think hard before giving those people the $$$ they are asking, as it only encourages them to do it again.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yep, I kind of meant that sarcastically, as she will probably get bred, the puppies put on craigslist, and the cycle continues.
> 
> It's why folks should really think hard before giving those people the $$$ they are asking, as it only encourages them to do it again.


I am agree with you, but my heart brake only to know what will be happening with the puppies if they don't find homes for them. I am sure they will not keep all right?


----------

